# PVC Paper Tuning rack



## gumpbuck (Jan 29, 2010)

This is just my version of trying to build a better mouse trap. It's cheap and easy to build. The paper roll was purchased at a local craft store, (Michael's.) I cut one PVC tube in half, down the length and secured both halves with bolts and wing nuts. These are used as clamps to hold the paper tight. I works very well. It's all glued together except for the tube holding the paper roll. Hope this helps or will give someone some ideas.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Very nicely done.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

That looks really good, I like the way you made the paper clamping system..

GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## sawblade51 (Jan 25, 2010)

what do you think you have in to it?


----------



## Viper_ed (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey, if you go to your local newspaper printer. You can ask for partial rolls of paper left over from there runs. our paper here charges a dollar a roll for left overs. works great for paper tuning. Like your setup, I've been wanting to make a new one.


----------



## gumpbuck (Jan 29, 2010)

Hard to say, it's been a while since I made it. I'd say pvc pipe, connectors and glue was less than $20.00. The paper was around $10 to $15. It was the smallest roll I could find without getting butcher shop quantity rolls.

Thanks for the compliments guys.

PS, the tube that is used to clamp the paper is the next size up in diameter from the tube it's bolted to. Just an fyi.


----------



## mauricio (Jul 9, 2008)

*great idea*

simple design yet clever .. and looks very easy to do.:thumbs_up


----------



## redlight35 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Great idea*

Looking at the tears in that paper it looks like your bow needs a tune-up lol
Seriously nice job


----------



## kevin39208 (Sep 22, 2006)

Is that 1.5" PVC? Just wondering. Great job.


----------



## gumpbuck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pipe sizes...*

The main frame is 1" pipe. The clamping sections are 1 1/4' pipe and the tube holding the paper roll is1/2" pipe. All the connectors fit accordingly. 

As for the paper tears.... Yep, that bow needed some work, but look at the second picture of the originals I posted. look at the lower tear. That's from my Katera, It's almost a perfect bullet hole and it's shooting between 298 and 302 fps.  Hopefully, I will find some way in my heart to live with this result  

29" draw, 450 gr arrow, QAD Ultra rest.....


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the way you decided to "clamp" the paper. Great idea.

JT


----------



## NYPAhntr (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a PVC paper tuning rack almost exactly like that minus the extra piece of PVC for the clamp. I think I will be adding the clamp in the near future.

Thanks for the great idea!


----------

